# end Kernel panic - not syncing.............

## sq4fks

Witam wszystkich na forum

Jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum i pierwsza instalacja gentoo więc proszę o wyrozumiałość.

Cała instalacja została wykonana zgodnie z opisem - handbookiem na stronie wiki-gentoo

Program rozruchowy to grub 2

kernel 4.1.12-gentoo skompilowany przy użyciu configa z płyty instalacyjnej dvd i komendy make oldconfig

Po uzupełnieniu kilku pytań odnośnie konfiguracji kernela wykonano standardowe polecenia make && make modules_install itp.

Po zainstalowaniu wstępnej konfiguracji i instalacji grub 2 (zgodnie z handbookiem) zrobiłem restart komputera

po odpaleniu dostałem komunikat 

"end kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown -block (0,0)" 

Wcześniej kompilowałem kernela ze sterownikami wg mojej konfikuracji i miałem to samo. Pomyślałem że nie skompilowałem kernela ze serownikiem dysku twrdego wiec skopiowałem konfiga z płyty livedvd i wykonałem proces kompilacji na nowe zgodnie z powyższym opisem.

Proszę o informację lub jakieś namiary na rozwiązanie problemu

Podejrzewam że nie skonfigurowałem odpowiednio  fstab i gruba, ale mogę się mylić.

Komputer to laptop samsung N150 z atomem na pokładzie 1GB RAM

Szukam od kilku dni rozwiązania ale jakoś wójek google nie pomaga:)

P.S. Proszę o merytoryczne posty w temacie. Być może 40 letni facet nie powinien ogrzewać swojej młodzieńczej miłości do linuksa ale jakoś tak się stało ze jest czas i możliwości, a zawsze chciałem postawić gentoo na swojej maszynie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bialy

Witaj,

Myślę, że mogę w imieniu całej społeczności Cię serdecznie powitać  :Wink: 

Sam zacząłbym od fstab, a potem jeszcze raz sprawdził konfigurację grub'a.

Możesz zamieścić ich listingi?

----------

## sq4fks

Witam dzięki za przywitanie. Bawiłem się tą instalacją jakiś czas ale dałem sobie spokój na razie z gentoo na moim laptopie. Zainstalowałem gentoo na raspberry pi (ze względu na dołączony kernel od rpifundation) i tutaj się pobawię systemem. Jak zdobędę więcej doświadczenia podczas zabawy z gentoo na rpi to powrócę do mojego laptopa. Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------

